# SCB Stingray Sport / Mercury 200 ProXS



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

New from SCB in 2011, Factory Spec Stingray Sport's. 

This is the first of these Spec boats.
Stingray Sport (solid light grey gel coat)
Mercury Marine 200 ProXS 
SCB Standard Trailer (by Coastline)

Running Video - Shot w/ new GoPro HD, so adjust settings on YouTube screen for best viewing.





Demo's may be arranged.
Delivery Date 3-14-11

$44,137.00 - plus TT&L

SCB Factory
[email protected]
979 299-8172


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Very nice....


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

yes it is.................


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Boat looks good, sorry I couldnt make it happen this weekend.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Navi said:


> Boat looks good, sorry I couldnt make it happen this weekend.


This boat is making a a sales/demo tour down south this week for those interested in a closer look & water test.

POC, Rockport, Corpus Christi

PM on 2Cool or call 979 299-8172 to schedule.


----------



## toolmankan (Jun 26, 2008)

Eric, thanks for the ride on Friday. What a blast! I never could have imagined that these boats would ACTUALLY feel stable and controlled at 65mph, but I was proven wrong. Even as a passenger, I always felt gripped to the water. Never loose, never floating. Like a Porsche on the water, everything was precise. What really amazed me was running through the heavy chop of a boat wake at 50mph...it just walked over it. No bouncing or slamming. Just moving, and really moving at that! I was beaming all afternoon. Just and demo ride and you'll be sold.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice - that 200 is rollin. Merc wins again....


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

i want...one so..... baddddddddddddd


----------



## Hynesbayboy34 (Jan 11, 2010)

what is the length of that boat


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

GUTBUSTER said:


> what is the length of that boat


Hull Specs:

LOA 22'6"
Beam 99"
Weight 1560# (bare hull, console, hatches, fuel tank)

Rigged out Draft - Depends on many variables, but typically in the 10"-14" range. Most importantly, can get up and run in that.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good Eric keep up the good work!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I will also be down in the Corpus area on Spring break from March 12-19 if anyone would like to demo a Stingray Sport with a 175 Pro Xs. May even do a little fishing if ya want to.


----------



## greenfinder (Aug 24, 2005)

James,
If you had it to do over again would you stick with the 175 vs the 200?
The 175 is 70 lbs lighter and I am wondering the delta in get up as well as running draft along with top speed.

Thanks


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Performance Testing*

Installed a SportMaster 1.62 on the 200 ProXS.

Boat will run a solid 65 w/ stock lower unit. The SM is a bit faster (as expected).

Load: 45 gal fuel, (2) extra props, tool bag w/ gear.

Bravo One 24" (stock finish): 66 mph
ProET 26: 70 mph - flirted w/ 71 a few times, but could not hold it.






This is a very exciting package, & without the back log wait.

SCB Factory


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

That is a beautiful boat and you will sell alot of those specially with no back log wait!! 

Get ready to pump those things out


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Are you going to try a Bravo 26xs


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

tailchaser22 said:


> Are you going to try a Bravo 26xs


I had one with me today, just ran out of time.

With stock LU, the 26XS ran mid-60's w/ two people & light fuel load.


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Daylight savings time is coming soon! But we still don't have enough time. LOL!

Brad


scb factory said:


> I had one with me today, just ran out of time.
> 
> With stock LU, the 26XS ran mid-60's w/ two people & light fuel load.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Running clean in just inches of water, then eat up the bay chop at 60 mph+ w/ 200 hp.

Shot in HD, so click on 720HD for sharp image.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

greenfinder said:


> James,
> If you had it to do over again would you stick with the 175 vs the 200?
> The 175 is 70 lbs lighter and I am wondering the delta in get up as well as running draft along with top speed.
> 
> Thanks


We would stick with the 175 pro xs, it does everything we need it to do and more. The 200 was an option at the time but we wanted to see what that Stingray Sport would do with a 175. This 200 hp powered Stingray Sport is probably pretty close in draft as our boat.


----------



## TP10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ever thought of running a 225 pro xs on one?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

TP10 said:


> Ever thought of running a 225 pro xs on one?


Had a Merc 225 Sport XS on a Stingray Sport we built a year ago. Great package.

Some video of it running on my YouTube channel.

http://www.youtube.com/user/scbfactory?feature=mhum#p/u


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Ran demo today. It was very windy, perfect for the Stingray.

Video's were shot w/ 3 people aboard.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Almost unbelievable how strong the 200 is out the hole and top end - great set up - no other boat in that price range that comes close to the all around performance.

Also - based on the Merc smartcraft gauges on fuel consumption and mph from iphone app, it gets 4.5 mpg at 45-50 and just over 3mpg at full throttle 60-65. HArd to beat the Optimax...


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Those are great numbers!


----------



## Chasin'Cliffords (Jul 8, 2010)

Man I cant wait to get one of these down here to Charlotte Harbor!!! I think this boat would be perfect for my area. On the spec boats do they come plumbed with live wells, or whats the situation on them.

Razor


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

One livewell does come standard. It's big center hatch on the back deck.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Chasin'Cliffords said:


> Man I cant wait to get one of these down here to Charlotte Harbor!!! I think this boat would be perfect for my area. On the spec boats do they come plumbed with live wells, or whats the situation on them.
> 
> Razor


Rear livewell standard. (32" long x 18" wide x 11" deep)


----------



## Chasin'Cliffords (Jul 8, 2010)

Right on... what pump do you run in them 750gph? The only time I've seen any SCBs down here is when the redfish cup would come to town. I acctualy got to fish out of one I believe it was an F22 but it was probaly 6 years ago now. As soon as my 4 yrs of college pays off Im headed your way haha.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Chasin'Cliffords said:


> Right on... what pump do you run in them 750gph? The only time I've seen any SCBs down here is when the redfish cup would come to town. I acctualy got to fish out of one I believe it was an F22 but it was probaly 6 years ago now. As soon as my 4 yrs of college pays off Im headed your way haha.


We install 800gph as standard equipment.

What color F-22? 
If it was a black F-22 w/ Merc 300X , that was me.

Punta Gorda is a great town, lots of fun.

Eric


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Stingray Sport at Bluff Landing Marine in Corpus Christi.

Saturday (3/12/11), for those interested.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

scb factory said:


> Running clean in just inches of water, then eat up the bay chop at 60 mph+ w/ 200 hp.
> 
> Shot in HD, so click on 720HD for sharp image.


wow.. good thing you missed that chunk of cement or whatever it was sticking up out of the water at about :29 in the video


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> wow.. good thing you missed that chunk of cement or whatever it was sticking up out of the water at about :29 in the video


Big tire.

I once saw a 20' Robalo hit a big tire...ripped the motor OFF the transom!


----------



## Chasin'Cliffords (Jul 8, 2010)

scb factory said:


> We install 800gph as standard equipment.
> 
> What color F-22?
> If it was a black F-22 w/ Merc 300X , that was me.
> ...


Solid. It was acctualy with Mark Hughes when he was with American Rodsmiths. They eneded popin the motor like 2 days before tourney I believe and ended up haveing to use my buddies Action Craft. But you've been on the harbor and atleast have a sense of what its like is the stingray goin to be suitable to handle occasional 12 mile open water runs. I watched the video and she soaked up that chop very nice. Yeah its not to bad here in PG Ive acctualy been catching some Texas sized trout this past week.

Razor


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Chasin'Cliffords said:


> Solid. It was acctualy with Mark Hughes when he was with American Rodsmiths. They eneded popin the motor like 2 days before tourney I believe and ended up haveing to use my buddies Action Craft. But you've been on the harbor and atleast have a sense of what its like is the stingray goin to be suitable to handle occasional 12 mile open water runs. I watched the video and she soaked up that chop very nice. Yeah its not to bad here in PG Ive acctualy been catching some Texas sized trout this past week.
> 
> Razor


The Stingray will do fine running Charlotte Harbor. If it gets to bad, you can always skin her back down Burt Shore, and cut across to Pine Island.

Smoking all the Lake & Bays along the way...LOL. (all in fun Bo!)


----------



## Chasin'Cliffords (Jul 8, 2010)

scb factory said:


> The Stingray will do fine running Charlotte Harbor. If it gets to bad, you can always skin her back down Burt Shore, and cut across to Pine Island.
> 
> Smoking all the Lake & Bays along the way...LOL. (all in fun Bo!)


 THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!! haha Yeah everybody around here has got one! So I'm doin my damndest to get funds and get one of these bad units for next years tourney season and show'em whats up! Dont get me wrong my AC is solid but at 1720 shes no tournement rig. Just a practical rig when I was a student, but time to upgrade.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

This boat is now sold, & delivered.
Added a Garmin 740S, Power Pole SIG 8', (2) Igloo Marine coolers.

Thanks John. 


Another Factory Spec, Stingray Sport available soon.

SCB Factory


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB Factory Spec Boats:

The first of these boats is long gone. Boat's 2 & 3 are sold, and awaiting rotation in the Rigging Shop.

If anybody is interested in a Stingray Sport, we are ready to shoot hull 4 .

SCB Factory
[email protected]
979 299-8172


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

scb factory said:


> SCB Factory Spec Boats:
> 
> The first of these boats is long gone. Boat's 2 & 3 are sold, and awaiting rotation in the Rigging Shop.
> 
> ...


Do you have options on consoles or no with the sport?


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Are there two fuel filler gas caps on that boat? One on each side of the console.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

That's console that comes on the Factory Spec SR Sport's.

Fuel fill on port side, 2-stroke oil fill on starboard.


----------

